# Rose men



## robra (Aug 2, 2001)

Are there any of you that specialize in roses?? I want to grow some of the wild roses that may be native to the US. I'm especially interested in roses that produce mulitiple buds with lots of hips. The hips are an excellent source of ascorbic acid and also make good jelly. Any suggestions for this part of the US? South Georgia???


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Aug 2, 2001)

Not a rose man but the Cherokee rose,(Rosa laevigata) hails from quess what Georgia,and you can find them at Native Nurs. in Tally,Fla. 30 minutes from where you are.See ya


----------



## robra (Aug 6, 2001)

Well thank you again, Monkeypuzzle. I made a trip to Tallahassee to check out Native Nursery. What a great place!! I bought over 50 bushes and have a nice patch of wild roses now. I have 10 acres of land some of which I'm trying to develop as part of my living area. The rest I'm going to leave for the deer and wildlife. Any suggestions for further plantings??


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Aug 14, 2001)

If your like me animals come first,habitat is disapearing for the most part and I welcome any and all.I have 60 acres with about half woods and the other half field.No tree will bring the deer,birds etc. better than store bought feeds.Cracked corn for the deer and turkey,and the sooner you start the better.My place is inside the city limits and I have all the deer and turkey camping here now,the trick is to always keep feed for them.It costs a lot but for me it is worth it.Trees for the wild things.Eastern Redcedar,Mulberry,Sassafras,Persimmon,American Holly,and one for you and the animals and one of my favorite trees the Loquat.Good stuff the fruit of the Loquat.Plus many many more.


----------

